# THERMOSTAT HoUSinG s13 (240sx)



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

does anyone know or have a thermostat housing for a ka24e ...de....or that will fit the ka 240sx? ....ANYONE KNOW where i can get one?


----------

